# Willing to Adopt Pigeons or Doves in My Area



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I live in Middlebrook , Va 24459. I'm Wanting To Adopt Fancy Pigeons Mostly But Will Also Take Other Pigeons and Doves to. Birds That Most Be jail Birds is Ok I have One Room In My House For them So they Never can get out To Fly The Big blue Sky only in the inclosed area. The Fancy Pigeons Will All Be indoors Aslong as the room doesn't get to Small, (LOL). 
I also Want To Let All Know I'm Willing To Help Hurt And Sick Birds In My area. don't Know alot About Caring For Sick Birds But have Helped Hurt ones. I have A farm vet that I can Get any Meds I need Once i know what i need. If it's A wild Pigeon I have The Wildlife Center Of VA about 40Min. Away To get Real Help From. 
Just Wanted to let All Know I'm Here If A Bird Needs Me And nobody Can Get to it. I can drive Up to 1and half hours if needed to pickup a bird. And Should the bird Not Be Able to find it's home or the owner doesn't want it I'd be willing to keep the Birds. ( As Fall In Love Fast With Animals). 
Well Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Jennifer! This is great! Do you actually want to be added to the Pigeon Resources Directory (http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm) and/or to the 911 Pigeon Alert database?

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Yes That Would Be Great. Which everone I can Do the Most Good At Or Where I'd Be More Help with. I'm Willing To Help Anyway I can. 
Thanks Again And Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

horsesgot6 said:


> Yes That Would Be Great. Which everone I can Do the Most Good At Or Where I'd Be More Help with. I'm Willing To Help Anyway I can.
> Thanks Again And Have A Great Day,
> Jennifer


Great! I've got to be getting out of here for the day but will send you the info we need to add you to the Pigeon Resources here as well as the link to 911 Pigeon Alert which you can do on your own. Thanks!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What Info You Need For Me To Be Added. Rigth Now I Can Take In Birds In Need Just Can't Answer People questions As I'm Still Very New at Owning Pigeons And My Vet Will Love Me alot More LOL so I will Still Be Coming here for help plus To My Vets Office. 
So again Its Where You Feel I Can Help The Most.
Thanks Again And Have a Great Day ,
Jennifer


----------

